
Too Good to Be True? - SlippyCrisco
http://theheroesdose.com/~theherq5/chaotic-good/
======
SlippyCrisco
The FTC's doors are closed because of the government shutdown. When I was
contacted by a scammer, I naturally took matters into my own hands. Make sure
you apply for your $50,000,000 today!

